# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  عضویت در نظام صنفی رایانه ای

## bamzi software

سلام دوستان

میدونیم که مهندسی کامپیوتر همراه با مهندسی برق، عمران، معماری و مکانیک جزو نظام مهندسی نشده و نظام صنفی رایانه ای برای رشته کامپیوتر بوجود اومده.

آیا مثل کانون مهندسین در هر شهر، این نظام هم در هر شهر کانونی داره؟

به نظرتون به عنوان شخص حقیقی عضوش شدن می ارزه؟ چه مزایایی داره؟

شما تا حال در "آزمون احراز صلاحیت مشاورین فناوری اطلاعات سازمان نظام صنفی رایانه ای کشور" شرکت کردین؟

----------


## armanazimi2000

خوب چجوری می شه عضو شد؟

----------


## pooyar

به مرکز شهرستان خودتون مراجعه کنید و اطلاعات بیشتر رو از اونا بپرسید. باید حدود 30 هزار تومان برای حق عضویت سالانه بپردازید. برای آزمون هم 25 هزارتومان. آزمون مشاوران هم توی آبان یا آذر برگزار می شه که مدرک مشاور درجه 3 بهتون میدن. از سایت 
http://www.irannsr.org/portal.aspx
می توانید اطلاعات بیشتر را کسب کنید.

----------

